# Photography Comic Strip



## NebraskaNewGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Saw this on a fellow photographers site and had to share it with you all.  Happy Wednesday everyone.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75574787@N07/6844421735/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75574787@N07/6844421735/


421863_10150533103577314_77856107313_8983648_176620956_n by asvphotos, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

We've been there........

done that.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Dang.  I even searched to see if anyone had posted this.  Sorry for the duplication, again.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

It would be a hard one to search for.


----------



## bianni (Feb 8, 2012)

Try this  xkcd: Car Problems


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 9, 2012)

New to me. Thanks for the laugh!


----------

